# Lantus SoloSTAR leads US Diabetes Injection Pen Market



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2011)

Disposable injection pens are most popular with type 2 diabetics in the US 

--Easy to use push buttons - cited as a key feature for injection pens 

The most common form of diabetes in the US is type 2, according to a new report available from companiesandmarkets.com. Treatment for type II diabetes can vary depending on severity, with changes to diet and exercise habits usually considered as a first step. In more severe cases, insulin or other medication is prescribed, to be taken orally or injected by the patient

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/la...-pen-market-companiesandmarketscom-2011-09-02


----------



## Copepod (Sep 2, 2011)

Are disposal pens the most popular because people don't have a fair choice between disposable and reusable? So many professionals seem only to offer disposable devices.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 2, 2011)

I love my Levemir and Novorapid Flexpen Disposables...........

Not good for the environment though..........


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cost wise they are about the same so practices aren't too bothered either way.

I would imagine they have to design in a certain amount of recyclability (is that a word?) to their products.

Mine go in the main bin, for landfill, but I would be happy to put them into recycling if they were deemed to be suitable.

Maybe the plastic disposables are as eco-friendly as the metal/glass penfills. We can only make assumptions.

Rob


----------

